# Limping 8 month old



## colin (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi. I am logging on from Ireland.

My 8 month old Charlie limps occasionally when he gets up after lying down for a while. The limping seems to ease up after a short while of walking around. He runs around the garden really fast and his legs do not seem to hinder him. The back leg(s) seem to be the problem. He never whimpers and his front legs seem fine. Does anybody have any suggestions please ? 

Thanks, Colin


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Hello, Sorry he's limping. You should have your vet look at him. It might be nothing, but could be Hip Dysplasia or some other joint problem. Has this just started? Might he have injured himself playing and is sore? Wish I had more advice for you, but he should be looked at by a Vet.


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

Welcome. Is this new? Did he pull someting or have a paw injury? I would see your vet as soon as possible.


----------



## colin (Mar 25, 2009)

I have only really noticed it in the last 2 weeks. Some days there is no problem. Other days he limps noticably when he gets up on all fours. the limping only continues for a short while. He has no injury that I am aware of.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It could be pano. Here is an article about it. http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+1561&aid=466
But it is good to have a vet check it. There are so many things it could be.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

To put your mind at ease you could have him x-rayed. Sometimes it's the best money ever wasted. Peace of mind is priceless.


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

My 7.5 month old started limping a few weeks ago. It started one night after playing hard with our foster dog. We took him to the vet and had her do x-rays and his hips are fine. Whew!
The vet (she's a Golden breeder as well so knows the breed well) said his hips and legs feel a little tight and that it's probably sore muscles since the hip x-ray looked great. 
But Gibby is still limping after getting up if he's been laying down for a long time, just like your pup. I took him to the vet again a last week to make sure one more time that everything's OK, especially after noticing one of his back toes is straight and stiff instead of bending (no pain to the touch, though.). Again, the x-ray (toe x-ray this time) showed nothing wrong (no inflammation, no weird joint damage) - maybe just a jammed toe. The vet said he's a mystery. Nothing wrong that she can see, so we're just keeping him on joint/muscle supplements. Doc said it may possibly be a mild case of Pano, or just mysterious growing pains. Either way, she said there is obviously nothing major she can see, and after $400 later, I'm just happy that there are no hip issues. Like Kimm says, best money ever wasted. I'm still a bit worried everytime he limps a little, but since Gibby and I have chances to see this vet outside of the office visits, I just keep her updated on how he's doing. She said to keep doing things we normally do and not to worry. Sometimes puppies have weird pains and aches as they grow.
You should definitely have your vet do x-rays to rule out the big, scary stuff. And keep us updated!


----------



## colin (Mar 25, 2009)

thanks for the comments everyone. I will bring Charlie to the vet to check him out. As you say, it could be the best money wasted. he really is a great dog and I am just worried for him. My kids are so upset when they see him limping. thanks again from the Irish correspondent.


----------

